# Craftsman 6" Jointer, model # 103.20620



## jboehle (Dec 15, 2011)

*My First Jointer!*

I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


I LOVE IT!!!!! It is in fantastic shape! Please keep us posted with updates on the refurb!!


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


blades are cheap. those look to be too far gone to fix. Mine is not as old but I love it. It does not have a fancy name but it produces a face 90 degrees to an edge.


----------



## jboehle (Dec 15, 2011)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


jumbojack: do you get replacement blades directly from Sears or do you get some other brand?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


Congrats, thats a nice jointer.


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


What a find!
I bet Sears still has parts for it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


Looks like an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


I have seen a LOT of old Craftsman jointers. But never one with a base like that. Very unique! I would love to see it restored. It looks good now. With a little de rusting, some new knives, paint etc… I bet that will look fantastic! And probably work better than it looks…


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


I have gotten them from sellers on ebay, but the last two I got directly from Sears. No hassle 5 day delivery.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


Awesome machine!!! Looks to be in pretty good shape too. You'll need new knives; check out Global Tooling. I was really happy with their service.


----------



## joepete (Feb 3, 2014)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


I just traded an old broke down scooter to a buddy of mine for this same jointer. it even has the same stand. I bought a operating/instruction manual for it but it doesn't say what year it is. just wondering if anyone know what year it was manufactured? mine needs a lot of cleaning and some new knives also but it runs good and quiet.


----------



## TedSherman (Mar 22, 2015)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


I'm going to look at one of these today. I downloaded a pdf of the manual-and it is dated 1960. What, in your collective opinions, is too much to pay. The one I'm looking at has some minor surface rust, but the seller says the blades are very sharp with no nicks. It doesn't have the original stand. Here's the Craigslist ad:
http://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/4932390920.html


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


In my opinion 125 is too much to pay. You can get a used long bed jointer for 200 or so. A brand new one from grizzly is 534 shipped.


----------



## TedSherman (Mar 22, 2015)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!





> In my opinion 125 is too much to pay. You can get a used long bed jointer for 200 or so. A brand new one from grizzly is 534 shipped.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Where can I find a long-bed jointer for $200? I've been looking for a while now; cheapest I've found is $600 for the 6"x46" Grizzly (via Craigslist). I'm all ears and open to suggestions. I ended up not looking at the Craftsman today-have a pulled trap muscle so driving an hour just wasn't in the cards.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


It took a while to find mine for $225. An older grizzly g1182. I have seen better deals. Of course I don't know your area, but I would think you could find one. I know people who have that craftsman and like it. The problem with it is the short beds which make it difficult to joint long boards. I have seen those jointers listed from $75 to $300. You could offer $125 and see what happens. If he says ok, get it and use it until something else comes along. You need to check CL every day.


----------



## TedSherman (Mar 22, 2015)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


I've talked him down to under $125, but I just couldnt' make the drive today. I'm currently searching w/i a 100 mile radius, and not finding much-other than ShopSmith.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


125$ is serviceable.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


I just looked, definitely not much in your area. That $600 grizzly would be great. The Byrd cutter head is worth about $200 by itself I believe. You'd be happy with that. He'd probably come down, but still way above your range. I think I'd have a new one shipped before that though.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-x-46-Jointer/G0654


----------



## TedSherman (Mar 22, 2015)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


Yeah, I've contacted him about the Grizzly, but the ad is nearly a month old, so I'm assuming it's been sold. I've looked at that machine on the Grizzly site. It would be nice. Thanks for the help.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


Good luck.


----------



## KennethHayes (Sep 8, 2015)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


There is one of these on my local CL for $100. I sent a message asking about it. I'm new into woodworking so seeing this forum is really helpful.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/5221538303.html


----------



## JJ760 (Feb 18, 2016)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


well if your interested in these old jointers, the craigslist crazies still have wonderful pricing for you:

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/tls/5456700986.html


----------



## woodcobbler (May 7, 2018)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


That is a killer , I am jealous ! I bought one of these at auction last week for thirty five dollars , regretfully the stand was not with it , would have loved to have had it . Worked all week on mine . Took it was my first mistake lol , I always drop a small piece or have left overs or missing pieces . I found a PDF file online . Showed leveling blocks for table . I probably have it all messed up . Anyway , congratulations on your find , its a good one . Here is mine after redoing it . It looked just like your when I started on it . Don't laugh at the color guys and Gals . Tried to match the color and couldn't come close . Thinking about repainting ti a blue color similar to the old Craftsman blues . Well , I thought I was gong to post a pic . Thought you could just upload it from my documents , know little about how to use these other sites . Will maybe try and figure it out later . Again congrats on your find , Lou


----------



## hootman (Jun 7, 2018)

jboehle said:


> *My First Jointer!*
> 
> I picked up this beauty for only $75 off Craigslist this weekend. Everything seems to be in good shape except for nicks on the blades about 4" out. It's missing the blade guard for when you move the fence in, but other than that has everything else, as far as I can see. The power switch is attached with duct tape, but I will remedy that as well. Now for the tool p0rn!


woodcobbler could you show where you found the PDF online? I just picked up one of these today.


----------

